# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  super dmz 2.0 results!!

## Buddyguy

25 day cycle took 2 pills a day near end started taking 3 

starting weight 210 pounds... ending weight 230 pounds

bench + 35 pounds
squat + 25 pounds
deadlift + 40 pounds
push press + 20

didnt follow any particular diet, not my style...ate lots of calories, lots of protein and drank around 6 liters of water a day

the pumps were insane and growth was pretty good..i found the lower back pumps unbearable at first tried some high dosage taurine..didnt do shit so i didnt even bother using it. i ended up just sucking it up and learnt to enjoy the pain

started getting stretch marks on my biceps from the crazy pumps and growth.. after finishing off a back workout with some biceps i remember not even being able to touch my chin from all the blood flow! insane...

i have a very strong liver - European genes lol, used to drink lots of booze 26er a day whiskey.. had my liver tested 100% healthy good to go so i didnt even bother running any cycle/liver support, as i question their effectiveness anyways..never hear doctors prescribing milk thistle for people with liver issues haha

anyways...i have 2 bottles of trenabol by blackstone labs coming in the mail very soon planning on running 60 mgs for 4 weeks or 45 mgs 6 weeks or maybe a combo not very sure yet but if anyone has any suggestions or wants me to do a log let me know! cheers

----------


## Buddyguy

forgot to mention this is morning weight by night time im closer to 240 - sitting around 237

----------


## RipOwens

I wouldn't touch that crap with a 10-foot pole but you managed to pack on 27 lbs in a month.

----------


## Buddyguy

> I wouldn't touch that crap with a 10-foot pole but you managed to pack on 27 lbs in a month.


well 27 pounds if you count me all carbed up with a bunch of water in me haha! whats youre reasoning not to give it a go?

----------


## Buddyguy

ps had no/extremely low side effects..maybe a little bit increase in bp but nothing insane

----------


## RipOwens

> well 27 pounds if you count me all carbed up with a bunch of water in me haha! whats youre reasoning not to give it a go?


Something about PH's just doesn't sit right with me, for all that messing around with my system I'd just as soon get the real deal.

----------


## Buddyguy

> Something about PH's just doesn't sit right with me, for all that messing around with my system I'd just as soon get the real deal.


Yea no doubt. I'm on trt right now so I just gave it a go with no worries about pct but I hear u

----------

